# Fanart! - banners for you



## Misslane&lois (Nov 18, 2007)

Hi!!!! I hope you don't mind but I was bored and i have decided to create some banners for you.
And you can use it for your signature of course.
I've created banners with the dogs:

- Oakley
- Indy
- Dolly
- Diesel
- Asia

if you want, you can post pictures and I will create the banner
I really love fanart hehehehe such as banners, avies or websites!!! hehehe 
here you have the signatures














































this is the magies' mom sig...(I hope you don't mind, here you have the banner with other color and text)


----------



## Bailey & Bentley (Feb 25, 2007)

Oh, I love those, how cool. All you need is for us to post a picture? I have two dogs can you put two on one banner?


----------



## Carsonsdaddy (Nov 1, 2006)

Those are really good!! I'll have to PM you some pics of Carson....


----------



## Misslane&lois (Nov 18, 2007)

you can post them here!!!
say me the name of the dog/dogs or the text you want on it!


----------



## Carsonsdaddy (Nov 1, 2006)

I like these ones:



















I think just his name (Carson) would be fine.


----------



## Bailey & Bentley (Feb 25, 2007)

I like these pics, first picture is Bentley, second is Bailey.


----------



## Misslane&lois (Nov 18, 2007)

ok, give me a sec


----------



## Misslane&lois (Nov 18, 2007)

HERE YOU HAVE! I HOPE YOU LIKE IT


----------



## GoldenJoyx'stwo (Feb 25, 2007)

Those are wonderful!


----------



## threegoldengirls (Mar 1, 2006)

Those are fantastic! How did you do that?


----------



## PeanutsMom (Oct 14, 2007)

Those are great! I am no good at that stuff so it amazes me what some can do.


----------



## davebeech (Feb 11, 2006)

hey, those are really good !!!!


----------



## Bailey & Bentley (Feb 25, 2007)

Misslane&lois said:


> HERE YOU HAVE! I HOPE YOU LIKE IT


Oh my gosh, I love them. I can't wait to use it in my sigi. Thanks.


----------



## Carsonsdaddy (Nov 1, 2006)

yeah, looks great!! thank you so much!!


----------



## Rosco's Mom (May 1, 2007)

can you make me one?! PLEASE!


----------



## Misslane&lois (Nov 18, 2007)

threegoldengirls said:


> Those are fantastic! How did you do that?


I use photoshop CS3 and a lot of months creating walls, banners and avies.
You will see, I'm the webmisstress of a website and I use to write in smallville forums. I use to create a lot of walls and banners about smallville tv show.

I thought you'd like to be a cool signature! and it's a plasure to create banners for all of you


----------



## BeauShel (May 20, 2007)

I would love to have one. Here are some pictures of my pups.
Bamabear









Beau









Shelby


----------



## Maggies mom (Jan 6, 2006)

Those are great...I didnt even notice the thread until a few mins ago..... Thanks for doing one for me...I had no idea you had.....


----------



## Misslane&lois (Nov 18, 2007)

hello, here you have your rosco banner!
I hope you like!!


----------



## PeanutsMom (Oct 14, 2007)

Since I couldn't attach pics in the pm I thought I'd post them here.Thanks so much for doing this for everyone!

Peanut









Peaches









Buddy


----------



## Misslane&lois (Nov 18, 2007)

Beaushel... I have done few banners I Didn't know wich one you'd prefer.
hehehe 

ps: I have done a extra bama banner, because I LOVE THE PICTURE AND THIS PUPPY oohh hehehe!!


----------



## Misslane&lois (Nov 18, 2007)

here you have your banner!
and now misslane is going to the bed hehehe it's very late here!!!










I hope you like the banners
take care, byeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee


----------



## PeanutsMom (Oct 14, 2007)

Aw , I love it! Thanks and goodnight


----------



## Joe (Apr 9, 2005)

Fantastic, are you a graphic designer? 
Would you be interested to do the logo for our forum.
Please contact me by pm? 
Joe


----------



## indysmum (Jun 20, 2007)

Wow Thanks


----------



## marshab1 (Aug 28, 2006)

I just love all the ones you have done! I'd love to have one made when you have time using 1, 2, or all 3 of these photos. And include her name of course Tinkerbell.

Thanks so much!


----------



## MisterBailey (Jun 28, 2007)

These are fantastic! I'll be back later with some photos!


----------



## MisterBailey (Jun 28, 2007)

My photos of Bailey... thanks in advance!


----------



## desilu (Nov 2, 2006)

Oh, my goodness! You are so talented! I would love a banner to post in my signature, if you have the time.

This is Desi.









and this is Lucy.


----------



## kerribear's golden kids (May 17, 2007)

Wow! These are amazing! Thank you so much for doing this for all of us!
Hope you take Joe up on his offer!

If you don't mind here are my crew.

Ariz. Retriever Crew
1st is Angel
2nd is Kuddles
3rd is Nemo
4th is Alina
5th is Jesse


----------



## Misslane&lois (Nov 18, 2007)

Hello again!!! I happy you love the banners.
And, no, I am not a graphic designer, I only love creating fanart!
I'm gonna save all the photos and I will make your banners today (I am on holidays hehehehehe) So, another thing, if you send me few photos, tell me if you want a banner of all your crew all one for every pet! If you prefer a banner bigger than I use, tell me too!!!

cya later


----------



## Misslane&lois (Nov 18, 2007)

Hello people!!
Here you have your bannes!!!!










*Note: i have done a few tinkerbell banners, I've wanted you choose one of them! the three pictures didn't work too well in the same banner!














































*note: too much dogs for one banner hehehe, here you have all your crew in two banners!!


----------



## JensDreamboy (May 25, 2007)

AWESOME!! How adorable, you are very kind to do those for everyone!! I don't have a golden yet, but when I do (Feb.)I'd LOVE to have one!!

Happy Thanksgiving


----------



## GoldenJoyx'stwo (Feb 25, 2007)

I can never choose what photos to use.


----------



## Hudson (May 18, 2005)

The banners are really great you are very talented, I would love you to do a banner for me of Asha and Hudson, I will post photos tommorrow when my computer is fixed at the moment I cant access my photos.


----------



## desilu (Nov 2, 2006)

Oh, my goodness - I LOVE it! Thank you so much for taking the time to make my banner. It is great!!


----------



## GoldenJoyx'stwo (Feb 25, 2007)

My two...I'd like them both in one banner if it's possible. You can choose the photo. 
Tucker

Tucker

Shadow

Shadow

Shadow

Shadow

The last attached image is Tucker.


----------



## GoldenJoyx'stwo (Feb 25, 2007)

I'll remove my photos later. I know they probably cause issues for those with dial-up. May we use the banners on other sites, too?


----------



## Oaklys Dad (Dec 28, 2005)

Those look great! I'll have to install that once I get home from Thanksgiving. Thank you for your efforts.


----------



## Amber (Nov 2, 2007)

Hi and Happy Thanksgiving!

These banners are amazing and I would really appreciate it, if you could please create one of Lexy for me when you have some spare time. I've had a quick look for the fanart site via the web - you made it sound easy to create these but methinks..... it's probably not!

Many thanks in anticipation!

Amber (Lexy's Mum) x


----------



## GoldenJoyx'stwo (Feb 25, 2007)

Kimm said:


> I'll remove my photos later. I know they probably cause issues for those with dial-up. May we use the banners on other sites, too?


Thank you for doing this. My two are Shadow and Tucker.


----------



## threegoldengirls (Mar 1, 2006)

I would really appreciate it if you could make one for me. Atlantis the first, Tasia the second and Kaylee is the third.


----------



## marshab1 (Aug 28, 2006)

I am thrilled! I had some difficulty choosing which one to use!:thanks:

Thank You!:appl::bowrofl::bowrofl::You_Rock_


----------



## Misslane&lois (Nov 18, 2007)

TO UPLOAD your banners, you can use: Image hosting, free photo sharing & video sharing at Photobucket
when you upload the banner, the web generates the code 

I want you to say one thing, I will be at my parents home till next monday.
I haven't internet at my home and I have to go to a cyber in my town.
because of this, send the photos now, because you will have the banner sooner.

I say this bcause now I can write more often, I will not abandon you ok? hehehe 

maybe today I will have the banner for you all of you!!!!! take care and again: YOUR BABIES ARE ADORABLES!!!!!!!!!!!!!

ps: note: hmm... choose well the photo and send two or three, if you send more, the banner is more beautiful when there are 2 or one photo on it, but don't worry, if you want more, I create two banners!!!  

another ps: hehe, if you want to choose the color of your banner tell me!!! too


----------



## Misslane&lois (Nov 18, 2007)

well work done! hehe here you have your banners!
hmmm I have done a tucker banner extra, because I LOVE THE PHOTO!!
AMAZING SHOT!!!!!!!!

¡hMM.. lexy photo: amazing and gorgeous!!! my congrats for that picture

and about kaylee, tasia and atlantis banner, I hope you like!!! I wanted to do something different!!
cute babies!


----------



## Amber (Nov 2, 2007)

Miss Lane you are amazing!

Thank you. Thank you!

The Lexy banner is fantastic! You are so kind to offer to produce these wonderful creations. Could be a great business opportunity for you with lots of different applications?

Thanks also for your comment about the picture - it was one of those that was fairly quickly taken shots at a place in the NW (UK) where we often take Lexy. We start with a walk in the pine woods, then along a long beach (often really quiet) and back through the sand dunes.

My husband also says many thanks ..


----------



## Misslane&lois (Nov 18, 2007)

your dog is totally beautiful, gorgeous...!!! and the shoot is very very amazing!!
when I see these kind of photos, its a pleasure to create a banner


----------



## GoldenJoyx'stwo (Feb 25, 2007)

Thank you so very, very much! Shadow and Tucker thank you, too! I will put my click icon as an address so the dogs keep getting fed. I wish we could upload more than one sig image...


----------



## Joanne & Asia (Jul 23, 2007)

wow...thanks for doing that. I still haven't mastered attaching pics to a psot but have a bunch of her on the gallery page. Could you use those? You choose which ones


----------



## RickGibbs (Dec 16, 2005)

Kimm said:


> I wish we could upload more than one sig image...


You can....


----------



## kerribear's golden kids (May 17, 2007)

RickGibbs said:


> You can....


Can you PM me on HOW to do that? I tried and it keeps telling me I can't upload more than 1 sig pic?


----------



## Misslane&lois (Nov 18, 2007)

If you want to use more signatures, please, registrate on PHOTOBUCKET.COM or upload your photos and use these codes:


----------



## RickGibbs (Dec 16, 2005)

kerribear's golden kids said:


> Can you PM me on HOW to do that? I tried and it keeps telling me I can't upload more than 1 sig pic?


But are you talking about signature or avatar? Because you don't actually upload to your signature....it's all code to an external link...


----------



## lgnutah (Feb 26, 2007)

Brooks wants one! please?????
(How do I make it part of my signature?)


----------



## GoldenJoyx'stwo (Feb 25, 2007)

RickGibbs said:


> You can....


How Rick? Can you just give me the instructions? I know I can put the second image in with each post, but how do I had two to the sig? Hmmm, maybe I know. A light just turned on!


----------



## threegoldengirls (Mar 1, 2006)

Thank you so very much for making this for me. It's beautiful! You are very talented. Thank you again!


----------



## Misslane&lois (Nov 18, 2007)

here you have your banner, BROOKS is amazing!! hadsome guy


----------



## Ninde'Gold (Oct 21, 2006)

Can you make one of Tucker? These are the three pictures I have hanging in my bedroom


----------



## Hudson (May 18, 2005)

Love your banners could you please do one for me User Hudson.I will post 3 photos.Their names will on the banner would be good, 'Asha and Hudson'
Thanks you so much for your time ,looking forward to seeing my banner.'


----------



## Misslane&lois (Nov 18, 2007)

Hello people!!
My holidays are ending.
Now I am at my parents home and I am going at my own apartment tomorrow.
I haven't internet in my area and my messages will be twice or 3 times every week.
please, be patient, but I will keep all the pictures and i will create the banners at my home.
When I go to a cyber I will upload the banners!!!

tahnks!!! and i will miss the messages here


----------



## mylissyk (Feb 25, 2007)

Ah, sorry your internet access will be limited. I would love a banner too!

Robbie (red) Lilah (blond)


----------



## Misslane&lois (Nov 18, 2007)

Hi everyone!! I am at home again... oh my god.. the travel by ship was horrible..... I am still sick.. well, here you have the banners I promised to you!
hey I have a new hehe, I am creating a LOIS website!! I will upload it soon, I will let you know the URL, this forum will be linked to my web!!! hehe
take care and be good hehe


----------



## Kzwicker (Aug 14, 2007)

Do you think you could make me one if you get a chance?? I think they are really great!


----------



## Kzwicker (Aug 14, 2007)

Here are a couple of pictures I like..  Only if you have time..


----------



## Lego&Jacub (Jul 18, 2006)

Can you do multi-type furries??

Kitty









Jacub









Lego









Geddy


----------



## jason0618 (Sep 17, 2007)

I want one for Ellie. I've just got to get some good pictures of her for a sig.


----------



## Hudson (May 18, 2005)

Thankyou so much, you are so talented and thankyou for your time. Now - dumb question ....how do I get it from your thread here to my signature and also keep my other photo as I see some members have more than one photo, I am still learning some technical computer skills
Thanks for your advise in advance.


----------



## mylissyk (Feb 25, 2007)

Thanks! It looks great.

This is what I did to put it in my signature. I right clicked on the image and did a "Save As" and saved the banner pic to my computer. Then I added it to my gallery here on GRF and then copied and pasted the url into my signature. If you need more directions let me know, it does take a few steps and I'd be happy to walk you through it.


----------



## Hudson (May 18, 2005)

Thanks I will have a try tonight, of to walk the doggies, then they are going to the groomers, work for me today and tonight when I can sit down with some quiet time I will have a go following your directions.


----------



## Luvinmygoldens (Jul 16, 2007)

I'd love a banner! Here's some pics of mine. The older gray girl is my Sadie and the blonde boy is my Cooper. The middle pic is of my sweet old boy Jake, who's now at the bridge. I'd love to have him in it too, but maybe more like he's above or in the shadows or something to represent him being at the bridge? If that's just too difficult don't worry about it. You can just do head shots of Sadie and Cooper if it will work better too. I just have those pics on my disc right now so they were the most convenient to get right now. If you can make a banner for me I'd love it!:smooch:


----------



## lovealways_jami (Apr 17, 2007)

why have I just ran across this? This is what Ive been looking for!


----------



## jason0618 (Sep 17, 2007)

I'll need to get some better pics of Ellie for this.


----------



## ILoveAMonster (Nov 11, 2007)

Oh! Here I thought that everyone around the forum had all these awesome banners..and I had no idea that there was a common source....


MissLane... I know you are busy, and lacking internet...but if you have the time....Monster and I would love love love one of your banners!

I'm going to post my favorite pictures...but since we're buddies on facebook you can look at his pictures if you don't think these ones work. 

I tried to pick pictures that are all similar...with the white background theme....Thanks!


----------



## Hudson (May 18, 2005)

Sorry to be a pain, I Love my banner but I have 2 dogs- Asha and Hudson, would it be okay if you changed my banner to read 'Asha and Hudson' instead of just Hudson. Thankyou again for such a wonderful job!


----------



## Misslane&lois (Nov 18, 2007)

HELLO AGAIN!! PEOPLE!! WHAT'S UP THERE??? so.. don't worry about the banners, I will create them tonight!!! i will create few of each picture and you will be able to choose your fave one

about hudson. sorry.... I thought the picture was the same boy!! hehe.. don't worry I will come back to create the banner with Hudson and asha!! don't worry!!!

be patient with it, because I have no internet in my area and I have to go to a cyber and I am online twice week!! 

i'm going to upload your banners tomorrow!! take care


----------



## ILoveAMonster (Nov 11, 2007)

yay! I'm excited.


----------



## Kzwicker (Aug 14, 2007)

Whooo hoooo!! I am excited!!


----------



## Lego&Jacub (Jul 18, 2006)

me tooo... thank you so much for doing this!!!


----------



## Misslane&lois (Nov 18, 2007)

Hello everyone, I am sorry for not uploading the banners yesterday. I have got the flu and i was too sick yesterday and I couldn't come to the cyber!
So... I had a problem and I deleted Cooper photo and i couldn't create the banner, but I have saved the photo and you will have the banner tomorrow, I promise

Hmm.. about Jake.. here you have what you requested me... I hope you like and I am sorry for your loss!!!..










I love your rabbits!!! awww!!! I had a rabbit too, his name was Odey!!


----------



## Lego&Jacub (Jul 18, 2006)

Erin... they're PERFECT!!!!! thank you sooo sooo much! You really do amazing work!!!!!!


----------



## Kzwicker (Aug 14, 2007)

I love my banner!! Thank you sooo much for taking the time to make one for me Miss Lane!! I hope you feel better soon.. Its no fun being sick :-(


----------



## Misslane&lois (Nov 18, 2007)

i'm going to upload a new banners of cooper and sadie! I promise, I happy you like the banners


----------



## Luvinmygoldens (Jul 16, 2007)

Misslane&lois said:


> i'm going to upload a new banners of cooper and sadie! I promise, I happy you like the banners


Thank you so much!:smooch:


----------



## BeauShel (May 20, 2007)

I am asking a small favor of you. I love my banner but was wondering if you could make mine just the puppy pictures. They look alittle small with film clip around it. I appreciate it. I hope you are feeling better soon and give Lois a big hug.


----------



## Misslane&lois (Nov 18, 2007)

THIS THREAD IS CLOSED!
Please, administrators close this thread thanks for all for advanced


----------



## Hudson (May 18, 2005)

Hope you are feeling better- your work is really appreciated, and we all now have super looking signatures. Thankyou for down in Aus.


----------



## kezia14 (Aug 12, 2007)

I want that !!!!
Can u make it for me ???
How can you do that ????

I want that !!! :


----------



## Misslane&lois (Nov 18, 2007)

READ the another thread!! and you will be able to read how to do it


----------



## goldentails87 (Feb 1, 2008)

I would love a banner! Thanks!.

PS....my boy in the pics is Max!

Jessie


----------

